# Yoo From England!



## Townlad11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just wana say a quick hiii! Im 20 and from West Yorkshire and im currently a bum! 
Iv been reading the forums for the last week or so now, It seem'd friendly so i thought id join 
Iv never grown anything in my whole life (Maybe a runner bean in school when i was 4/5 ) 

But after reading this forum iv decided to change that, I ordered a Dinafem : Roadrunner Automatic #2 (Someone suggested it on another forum, No idea if it will grow outside at 53 Lattitude) which came yesterday afternoon! I decided to use the 'Paper towel trick' to germinate my seed, Who knows if it works.. (Hopefuly it will xD) Its been in the paper towel for around 20 hours now, So hopefully sometime tomorow i can pot it up and slap it in my window sill  Im not using any lights or any equipment.. I just wana see if it grows in my window, Maybe when it gets too big ill re-plant it in the forrest by my house in sunny Yorkshire..

Any advice is much apreciated... But remember im a complete noob haha!

Anyway, Happy Smoking! 

kiss-ass


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome to RIU, growing your own is the best way to go , just make sure you don't leave it on a sil thats in plain view to your street of you'll have the law knocking on your door 
Stay up's!!


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 9, 2011)

Haha  Its in my bedroom window at the back of my house! The only person who will be seeing it wil be the window cleaner haha!

Just checked my seed now, Looks like its ready to be planted!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2011)

Howdy 

Personally i'm never an advocate of growing plants in windows when in locations where it's rather illegal so fingers crossed for ya and all that lot. search up the UK growers thread, think there are some yorkshire folk in there amongst the scots.


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi peeps,
my name is sam, i was recently diagnose with MS and was told marijuana was the best meds to stop these muscle pains.
i brought some off a friend and it work(the best sleep i had for a long time),so i thought i'll grow my own but as it is illegal(ive never done anythng illegal in my life) i was cautious but as it is for medical reason i say screw it.
i am 1 week into my grow and its looking good, my baby is alive and well.
ive done a lot of research on growing, and theres a lot of conflicting info out there.
im hoping i can get some input from here,is my this soil mix ok,
50% compost,
10% soil,
10% worm casting,
15% perlite and 15% vermiculite.
any suggestions to improve on this would be appreiciated.

sammyb.


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome Sam!

You seem a little more advanced than me  I just got some Multi-purpose compost and wacked it in a pot haha! You have Any pictures?


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 11, 2011)

From Germination to a little Sproutling 

Sorry for the REALLY Poor pictures, But its the best my Blackberry will take 

Any advice is welcome..

(Seed was planted 2 days ago, The last pic was taken this morning)


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 11, 2011)

from my research Multi-purpose compost is ok but need more nutrients, worm castings are only bout £3 from a garden centre only problem is im not sure how much to add so i just put a hand full.
my cam bats r dead but when their charged i willl post a pic of my lil baby


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

read here...

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/44686-subcools-super-soil.html



sammyb1 said:


> Hi peeps,
> my name is sam, i was recently diagnose with MS and was told marijuana was the best meds to stop these muscle pains.
> i brought some off a friend and it work(the best sleep i had for a long time),so i thought i'll grow my own but as it is illegal(ive never done anythng illegal in my life) i was cautious but as it is for medical reason i say screw it.
> i am 1 week into my grow and its looking good, my baby is alive and well.
> ...


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 11, 2011)

pics ofd my baby at 5 days old


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 12, 2011)

day 6 of my grow n my baby looks beautiful.
my temp is 25/29 C, 38% humidity.
from my research they say i need humidity at 45/70% but logic tells me the higher the humidirty the greater the chance for mold,
is my logic wrrong?


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 12, 2011)

you only need to worry about mold when you have bud



sammyb1 said:


> day 6 of my grow n my baby looks beautiful.
> my temp is 25/29 C, 38% humidity.
> from my research they say i need humidity at 45/70% but logic tells me the higher the humidirty the greater the chance for mold,
> is my logic wrrong?


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking exactly like mine atm Sam! Grew quite a bit today, Was fair proud when i got home and checked up on it haha!


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 12, 2011)

its amazing how much it grew overnight, its about1/2 inch tall with 4 lovly green leave


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 12, 2011)

Managed to get a clear picture! Anyone see anything wrong the the plant so far? Its only 4 days old btw..


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ah! its a beautiful lil girl.
she looking great, bit smaller then but the stem look better then mine. mine is a pale green (hope that not a bad sign) the leave r nice n green.
how old is she btw?
iv just astarted a journel where we can compaqre grow if u like
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/447068-sammybs-first-grow.html#post5957857


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 13, 2011)

Shes only 4 days, Well.. 5 days today! :') Ill have a look at your journel now and possibly might create my own


----------



## TopGunRich (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice to see the UK growing spirit alive, i'll be following. I'm just coming to the end of my own first grow, im 4.5 weeks into flower. I would never claim to be an expert but i've read a looooooot while i grow so if you have any questions post them on this thread and i'll try to help, i've learnt a lot of do's and don'ts through my 1st grow and if i dont KNOW then i will just say that, too many people on here giving their opinions as facts. Have fun guys


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey, thanks topgun! Seen as though you asked... Iv got a few little nooby questions.. 

1. As you can see the pot is fairly small, I read somewhere that when you water.. Lift the pot up and if the weight has changed a fair bit you know youv watered it enough.. I did that & Water did ended up dribbling out of the bottom of the pot! Is that normal? Or did i put too much in?
2. Atm the soil ontop is quite dry, But sticking my finger about 1" down it does still feel moist, Do i still water or wait another day or 2?
3. Nutes.. When do i add some? Do i even need any? I found some in my garage today (NPK = 24-8-16) Is that okay to use?


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 13, 2011)

i started giving mine a lil nitrigen mix when the sirated leaves developed

1 quesrtion topgun, my leaves r a lovly green but my sten is pale, is that a worry?
n do i have to worry bourt co2, dont want to suffercate her.


----------



## TopGunRich (Jul 13, 2011)

1, watering - most people agree its best to give it a proper water (until water does come out the bottem), it stops deposits building up in the soil
2, Try not to over water which is easily done in your forst grow, it says everywhere it is best to let the top dry out before watering. I can only say that i water mine once the top is dry, if i stick my finger in about an inch the soil is slightly damp, but not wet. Overwatering is when the soil is continually wet through and starves the roots of oxygen, if they are getting a bit of air, then they are fine
3, you dont want to start feeding til they are more developed, when they get 4 or 5 nodes (little braches coming off the main stem) is about right, but start light, 1/4 of recomended dosage to prevent any nute burn, then work your way up, remember not to overfeed, most people told me best off is just to feed every other water. While they are vegging anything with a higher Nitrogen is recomended, but i used a 1-1-1 and mine was absolutely fine

And i wouldn't worry about the pale stem, at this stage if it has healthy leaves and isn't stretching to the point it cant support its own weight then everything should be ok, The colour and state of the leaves is usually the best indicator of the ladies health.

Like i said im no expert, best thing to do is just to read the threads already on here, you can gaurantee someone has already asked the question you have.


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 13, 2011)

Found this on google sam! Might come in handy 

http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/tables_guide.php


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 13, 2011)

thnx for the wed site townlad, looks like i started on the nitrogen too quick.

any 1 more in the no more then me is an expert to me, ts just nice that theres some 1 to give me answers. i post on other threads and no answers there.


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks topgun! Much apreciated! I guess i best give her another water then & Hopefully shel start developing a little more! Il stick away from the feed for a while too! thanks man!


----------



## TopGunRich (Jul 14, 2011)

you're both more than welcome, like i said, feel free to ask away, i'll always try and help. Its a lovely hobby, really addictive, and hopefully you'll get a lovely smoke out of it, keep up the good work


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 14, 2011)

1 question on humidity,
i read on loads of websites saying that humidity should be 45/70%
my himidity has never been over 45%.
beside my way of thinking is that the high humidity is to keep the leaves moist, evey morning i give my baby a lil spray, 
am i right fore doing this?


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 16, 2011)

my girl is 10 days old, whens a goods time to transplant to a bigger pot


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 16, 2011)

Think mines 8 today! 

Got an Updated pic sam?


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 16, 2011)

in my profile i have a album with day to pics


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 16, 2011)

Few pics from today! 8 days old!


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 16, 2011)

looking good.
her leaves look very good, mine looks a bit crooked but thats may be of the different strain.
what strain is urs?


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 16, 2011)

Roadrunner #2 Automatic!

Think its doing quite well to say its only sat in my window!


----------



## TopGunRich (Jul 18, 2011)

hey guys, sorry for the delay, been away for a few days, with the humidity i wouldnt worry too much. Although they like more humidity during veg its not the end of the world if you can't maintain high humidity. i had muich the same problem, just keep doing as you're doing with misting them when you can, i was always told not to at night because it can slow their respiration, and to be careful in the day to avoid little burn spots. so my advice would be to mist them as finely as possible to prevent droplets forming, and try to do this as regularly as possible.

When it comes to transplanting i'm afraid i'm not sure, everyone seems to have different opinions so all i can say is what i did, which worked fine for me. I started my seedlings in what looks like similar sized containers as yours, i waited about 3 weeks before transplanting into 6" pots, then when i saw roots coming out of the bottom of those i transplanted again into clear plastic storage boxes with holes drilled for drainage. May have been overkill but i'd rather that than get root bound. And because these tubs are clear i can now see the roots developing, so this is ideal if you can find something similar, large 3 or 4 litre drinks bottles cut in half would work.


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 18, 2011)

good idea bout the clear plastic n being able to see to roots grow, unfortunertly i already repotted (bit to eager maybe).
im going to see if i can find a cleasr plastic pot from some where for next time.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

just my 0.02 but there's a reason roots grow underground.. they are not supposed to be exposed to light.. clear plastic containers should be avoided in my opinion..


----------



## TopGunRich (Jul 19, 2011)

Cheers mantiszn, i'll wrap something around it so its covered, then i can still have the occasional look to check up on them


----------



## djlifeline (Jul 19, 2011)

Im subbing this  be nice to see how you get on. I was interested in doing a window sill plant for the hell of it. Im a UK grower too  Any questions feel free to ask I learnt from all sorts of probs and mistakes, but by no means an "expert" lol. Happy growing, ill pop in daily


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thought id leave it a few days before i uploaded some new pictures! Iv been following your journal sam and its going good so keep it up mate! 

I think shes about 13 days old now! Had a few problems since i last uploaded some pics but all have been my fault  A few days ago it just rained ALL DAY so i decided to give her a bit more light from a 13W CFL... Put her inside a little box with the light inside, One of the leaves ended up touching the bulb and it caused a burn mark on my leaf! Proper gutted about coz later on youl see if she didnt have the mark she'd be looking good!

*Day 8 - The burn mark *



I got quite worried when i saw this, didnt actually think the leaf would grow any more and that the plant would seriously suffer.. 

*Day 9 *

So its the next day after the burn and i was really wondering if the plant would even grow anymore! But heres a little pic of the new leaves which started to form!





So once i saw these new leaves a little sigh of relief was let off! 



*Day 13 - Today!*

As you can see from the picture above ^^ The soil level was a little low.. So i added some more soil which i also read it can strengthen your stem!

So its been around 4 days since the little leaves were starting to form and this is what they look like now... 






View attachment 1701674

Still a little weary of the stem! I dont think its strong enough and could do with a little fan to toughen it up! So that could be the next little purchase! 



^^ The little white bits on the right leaf is toilet roll, I ended up with a blob of water on the leave and tried to dab it off but the toilet roll got stuck to the leaf 

View attachment 1701680

So thats it! Day 13 and shes that big.. I know its a little behind most peoples plant, But i dont have a 400W light on it all the time! Pure English sunlight for about 17ish hours of the day!

Just got a few little questions..

1.) Pot size! From the pics above.. Can anyone suggest when i should repot into a bigger sized pot! But obviously with it growing in my bedroom window i crnt have a HUGE pot! I found a pot around 4" tall, 5" diameter and 14" in circumfrence! (Pic below) Would that be okay? 

View attachment 1701687

2.) Nutes! Im sure i read somewhere that when the 3rd node has developed (which i think are the little branches off the main stem) have grown its safe for 1/4 of the dose of some nutes! Is that right? Or have i got it mixed up with something else? How long should i wait until i start even thinking about nutes! I was thinking maybe another 2 weeks then hopefully she wont be as fragile as she is now!

The only box i have in my garage is "Miracle Gro - All purpose soluble plant food"

N - 24
P - 8
K - 16

If anyone can give me some adivce or even answer some of the questions ^^ Itd be much apreciated as its my 1st ever grow im a complete noob haha!

Anyway, thanks for reading!

Happy Growing / Smoking!


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 22, 2011)

shes doing mate 
i was tolld not to repot till u see roots coming out the bottom of the pot.
i was told to only use nitriogen n Phosphorus. patasium for flowering.


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Till roots are coming outa the bottom? Guess therl be a long time till then! xD


----------



## TopGunRich (Jul 25, 2011)

You don't have to wait for the roots to come out of the bottom, but that is then a sign you need to re-pot. some people argue that repotting before they need it means it doesn't use all the available soil space, but i think thats just bull, in the wild they have all the room they can get. It's just easier to repot when you have a root ball holding it all together, but you can def repot before that. just be careful not to disturb or break the roots.

Nutes wise, i might wait until she is a little more robust, if planted in good soil they should be fine for about 5 weeks, but if you do want to start, start low, half or quater dose, then work up everyother watering. While it is in vegetative growth it will want high Nitrogen, so that MG sounds great, but keep an eye on your PH. If that gets too out of sync the plant can't absorb all of the nutes nutrients anyway, check out the link

http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?6128-Ph-Chart-for-Soil-and-Hydroponics


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just come back from 2 days of being away! Gave her a good watering before i went away.. But i couldnt take the risk of leaving her in my window sill simply because of the smell! I left it in a bedroom which is about 23foot long and after a day she STUNK it out! So i left it outside in a place where shel get enough light and shelter if it rained!

I have been lucky, The weather has been awsome! Its been 21C today and about 19C yesterday! So shes grown a fair bit!


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 26, 2011)

Think im going to create a Journal seen as this is basically a journal but completly in wrong section haha xD


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 28, 2011)

nice, shes standing tall there, mines short n wide, yours tall n thin.


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, But mine doesnt have a T5 light on it... Its purely dependant on the weather so il be always behind you! But it is only 19 days old! Looking back at your pics its not really that much different! Hope the decent weather coming can push her on and cause some growth 

Day 19.

Transplanted into a bigger pot! & Moved outdoors! Fair few new leaves developing too 

View attachment 1709515


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 28, 2011)

is trhat a bud coming out in pic 3 ?


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 28, 2011)

Iv got no idea what one looks like haha! Brought it inside and looked under a light.. I can see 4 more leaves developing and it looks like theres could be another 2 forming in the centre, but they havnt started to open yet!


----------



## sammyb1 (Jul 31, 2011)

a few leaves have wrinkled up, is that a worry?
View attachment 1714136View attachment 1714135View attachment 1714134


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 31, 2011)

Shes looking big now sam! Keep it up lad!


----------



## Townlad11 (Jul 31, 2011)

Day 22.

Just wish shed pick up her growing speed haha!

View attachment 1714437View attachment 1714439


----------



## sammyb1 (Aug 1, 2011)

started to smell too, but i cant decide if thats good or bad lol


----------



## sammyb1 (Aug 1, 2011)

a suggstion that my mate told me,
get a tray place the pot in it and add some water and nitrigen mix to the tray so the pot is bout 2 mm submerge in the mix, (he said this makes the roots reach for the water, seem to have worked, but maybe the nitrigen mix was a bit stronge due to the wrinkled leaves)


----------



## Townlad11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Mean just like a tray of Nutes? I dont have any nitrogen mix haha


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 1, 2011)

aniother uk grower sayin hi...


----------



## Townlad11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Day 23

Little bit of growth on the new devloping leaves... But not much growth!


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 1, 2011)

looking good dude, don`t worry about the growth if your water nutes mix is right then it will just take off on you, what you`ll find soon enough is that its too big ........

all the best in your grow, are you on 12/12 light and dark or are you still vegging?


----------



## Townlad11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Im not a 12/12 yet! Thought she needed to be much bigger? But each day she prob gets about.. oftt! Id say about 17ish hours of light a day! 

Only used nutes 1nce! But i dont think i used enough haha!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice lad hows things u ever grow outdoor take a look at mine 37 days from seed when u get chance let me know what u think...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-680.html


----------



## sammyb1 (Aug 3, 2011)

finally finished my grow box


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 3, 2011)

looks the business sammy, should chim in on the uk growers thread, always good bit of banter on there, great for advice too..


----------



## Townlad11 (Aug 3, 2011)

Day 24. (Maybe 25 xD)

The Cotyledons? Are turning yellow and slowly dieing.. Started to panic at 1st, But i tried to read up on it and as far as im aware this is normal!



The other day she started to grow little leaves off the stem where the branches were!

Wondering if theres any signs of sex yet too! Theres ALOT of white 'hairs' ontop of the plant along with new leaves which are devloping! Also on the highest node there seems to be a few white hairs forming where the new leaves were developing (See pictures below)



& She seems to have grow a little too! woo!


----------



## Townlad11 (Aug 3, 2011)

sammyb1 said:


> finally finished my grow box
> 
> View attachment 1718203View attachment 1718202View attachment 1718201


Good stuff sammy pal! Pitty i crnt have a grow box! Iv gota stick with the shitty english weather!


----------



## sammyb1 (Aug 3, 2011)

thnx.just got a second hand wardrobe and start working.

light proofing it is proofing to be the hardest task, any 1 got any idea how to light proof a 4" hole that has a wire that needs to be able to move.
pic, 1 is normal i had the same fear but was told it normal


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

looking good.....


----------



## sammyb1 (Aug 6, 2011)

day 31
just gave her a good flush.
any1 no whens the best time to get cuttings?
think she'll look nice with a few babies around her.


----------



## Townlad11 (Aug 9, 2011)

100% sure my plants female... But shes still the same size! Shes hardly growing


----------



## sammyb1 (Aug 12, 2011)

day 37
the top leaves r all wrinkled up, any1 know wots wrong


----------



## CheebaCheebs (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Kev and Townlad, I am a wanna be UK grower! 

I get so envious when I see all you/these dudes on here with their personal gardens o plenty! 

I am on the dole at the mo, never have been before in my life so am trying to learn all about production between job apps. 

Have you had any riots? lol what a buch of little fucks, eh?
gonna check out pics now as they are like bud porn lol


----------



## CheebaCheebs (Aug 12, 2011)

... oh and sam too! lol sorry saw another post. Lancs, eh? It IS better up North


----------



## Townlad11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Fucking slugs have like eaten half my plant


----------



## sammyb1 (Aug 12, 2011)

may be the lil fuckers want to get high lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

buy sum west plus pellets take a look at my thread for the outdoor grow ther blue..and they kill the slugs instantl and dont harm plants either..


----------



## Townlad11 (Aug 13, 2011)

But i dont even have a leaf left.. theyv absolutly demolished it! Proper gutted!


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2011)

howdy . growing is deff fun even if its not mj


----------



## Townlad11 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha, Not when slugs eat your plant litrally whole


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 16, 2011)

Townlad11 said:


> Haha, Not when slugs eat your plant litrally whole


get a saucer put some beer in it, they get pissed and drown

by the way how do and welcome to riu


----------



## sammyb1 (Aug 17, 2011)

my girl just had babies lol 

View attachment 1739856 View attachment 1739855


----------



## sammyb1 (Aug 18, 2011)

babies looking a lot perkier


----------

